
Lego Porsche Crashtest in Slow-Motion (2017) [video] - Tomte
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCPWPj4JHqg
======
jacquesm
So, how many parts were actually damaged after this?(probably only a couple)

And the good bit: you can put it back together again!

This is what they mean with rapid disassembly I guess. One of the problems in
the Lego sorting project is how to disassemble sub-assemblies that arrive in
unsorted lots and that's a very hard problem to solve due to all the various
ways in which the parts can be assembled. This is a pretty nasty way of
solving that particular problem but the number of parts damaged would have to
be very low for this to be a feasible real world solution.

some more pics here:

[https://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/c-t-beim-ADAC-Der-Lego-
Porsc...](https://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/c-t-beim-ADAC-Der-Lego-Porsche-Fun-
Test-und-wummms-3706254.html)

------
THE_PUN_STOPS
As someone who has used a facility like this to crashtest 2-ton vans, I am
absolutely tickled both by the absurd premise and by the similarity in
resulting footage.

------
klausjensen
Slightly unrelated, but I bought this exact model last year, after 25 years of
not playing with Lego.

It was SUCH a joy to put an audiobook in my ears and work away on this. Sooo
relaxing. I called it LEGO-therapy.

I highly recommend it.

------
CaliforniaKarl
I was surprised to see that the rear portion of the car wasn't as heavily
damaged, but when they picked it up, I noticed the floor appeared to be one
large piece. My guess is, that was able to absorb enough of the crash energy,
to bring the vehicle to a stop.

~~~
Negitivefrags
I have made one of these and it is not one piece. The floor is just very
sturdy because it has a lot of long flat bars and is very will connected with
a lot of fixings.

The “skin” of the car on the other hand is very flimsy because they had to use
a lot of tricks to get all the panels to have the correct angles with only
standard LEGO parts. Many of them will flex when you touch them because they
only have 2 attachment points.

I can highly recommend making this model. It has a 4 speed transmission with
paddle shifters on the steering column. It’s one of the most mechanically
interesting models I’ve put together, and yet all of the complexity is
practically impossible to see once the model is made.

One question I have, was the speed of the crash test scaled down to factor in
the scale of the model or was it done at the full speed of the full size car.
If it wasn’t, it wasn’t a very fair test!

~~~
scrumper
Later in the video there’s a brief glimpse of the crash at real-time camera
speed. The car is moving very fast.

Whatever the speed, this doesn’t look survivable, for either occupants or
frankly any imaginary plastic people in the range of all that wickedly sharp
LEGO shrapnel and flying wheels. I think a real 911 would do substantially
better in a crash test; this is more like the result of those supercar crashes
you see where some poor sod has lost control into Armco at 180mph.

~~~
village-idiot
Anytime the drivers compartment is completely open on one side _before_ the
paramedics cut it apart is a very bad crash indeed.

------
village-idiot
I really enjoyed the first crash shot, where you only saw the back of the
target with legos spraying in every direction.

------
theneck
Anybody know the music piece they play during the slow motion footage?

~~~
almcd
Johann Strauss II - The Blue Danube Waltz

~~~
codeulike
... which also crops up in 2001
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muPNlnm_i44](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muPNlnm_i44)

------
pvaldes
ok... now bring us the Bugatti chiron!

------
thomasfl
Why???

~~~
PurpleRamen
Money. This was done by a company for their website and probably some of their
magazines. But from a personal point, the journalists probably did it so
someone pays for their chance to build this beauty, and they let it crash so
they can afterwards enjoy to build it a second time..

